# Oscar Angel Jack Dempsey thoughts?



## becikeja (Oct 14, 2007)

Still trying to figure out what to put in my tank.
125 gallon, has been set up for several weeks and is fully cycled. 
I am considering a school of angels (5), a Jack Dempsey and an Oscar
I have had a JD and Oscar before and they seemed to work well together. I've never had Angels. Will they work well together??


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm imagining the JD eating the angels


----------



## MizOre (Sep 20, 2013)

Angels and some fairly peaceful bottom dwelling eartheater types (Geophagus, others from SA) -- a friend had this combination in a 100 gallon tank. The JDs are more aggressive. Eating the angels or not would depend on the size of the angels but the JD might take exception to them in general. Oscars get huge and some people would give one pet Oscar a 100 gallons of water to itself. Start with six juveniles of each if you do try the angels with a SA eartheater.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Other large fish you can put with angels include severums (provided you get a mellow severum. There are exceptions), festivums, bolivian or blue rams, apistos, checkerboards, keyholes, many eartheater types. Definitely not jacks and oscars though.


----------



## becikeja (Oct 14, 2007)

Back to the drawing board. I guess that wont work


----------

